

Die a designer: 10 steps to a long career - olind
http://www.netmagazine.com/features/die-designer-10-steps-long-career

======
sixtofour
Good suggestions for any career, not just design. Even the first suggestion,
"Learn your graphic design theory and history," when translated to your
specialty is valuable. There are a lot of giants' shoulders to stand on, and
all you have to do is see them and step up.

